

College Dropout Factories - yummyfajitas
http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/college_guide/feature/college_dropout_factories.php?page=all&print=true

======
jchonphoenix
Interesting article. At Chicago State, the article certainly spins it such
that it appears they deserve to be singled out.

However, a University's dropout rate is not a determining factor of its
quality. Some schools are just purely harder than others. In fact, I would
argue that schools should be failing students if they are not qualified to
perform the jobs which the degrees say they do. If schools end up passing more
students just to avoid being on the "dropout" list, we'll be seeing a lot more
bridges being "engineered" that collapse during use.

For insight from a professor at CMU on why he wants to fail more students,
see: <http://vonahn.blogspot.com/2009/03/failing-students.html>

Yes I took his class. Yes it kicked my ass. Yes it was hella fun.

